# Stock 3.46 gears vs 3.90 gears 6 M trans



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*Is it worth going from stock 3.46 rear gear to 3.90 gears on 2005 gto with 6 speed tranny? I know that a lower gear does not increase horsepower but will increase torque applied to the ground at the sacrifice of top end speed, but is the money better well spent on a mild cam kit and springs? or is the stock gearing low enough? how much is a gear change like this really worth all by itself? 
Thanksatriot:*


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

A Cam is the best bang for the money you can get. i have 3.90s in mine but got them mostly because i had to change the posi and i have a big cam that likes only high rpm. The torque multiplication is nice, and car is very long geared stock (2 overdrive gears) but expect to pay around 1000$ for them and while there you might as well upgrade to a truetrac (500 more). I did not notice any decrease in mpg but they whine a little (probably a lot since my exhaust is very loud:smile2


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks ONKO, Yeah I think your right, cam change probably best bang for the buck, I may do both to help maintain low end torque, I guess I really enjoy the low end torque the stock cam offers, that's wat I don't want to give up.


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

Does anyone else have anymore input?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

To get a cam to work the best LTs should be your first mod followed by cam and tune. I have 3.91 gears and honestly at the power levels I'm at now first gear is useless.


----------

